# Where do Pros ride in Europe



## Danp87 (Feb 12, 2008)

Everyone, I'm looking to move to Europe at the end of this year (finishing school, avid rider, want to be on the top). I have a UK passport and won't have a problem moving into the EU. North America has places such as Seattle, Moab and boulder where many pro reside. 

Are there particular mountain bike hubs in Europe I should look at in order to meet/ride some good riders? 

Thanks
Dan


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

For the UK I would say South Scotland (probably Edinburgh) for a hub. You have the 7 Staines trails there and are in driving distance of Fort Bill and North Wales. For mainland Europe I would say Chamonix or Les Arc. They seem to be the most popular destinations for UK riders.


----------



## Gringo (Feb 25, 2004)

If you want to be on top you should really look for altitude training. Chamonix is awesome for about any adventure sport you can think of.

The problem with altitude training in Europe is that it's not a year-round possibility on a bike (sans trainer) due to snow. Not necessarily a problem, but if you're really serious about being on top, Look to the Andes. Ecuador has some great training facilities above 3,000m. Colombia also has good options. All at about a 10th of the cost of the greater EU.

Nice culture too, Colombian women are very easy on the eyes as well.

G.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Pretty much the whole of Scotland, Wales and North Yorkshire in the UK. There's no set hub, they're just spread about.
In France, Les Gets is where most people go to ride. It's right next to Morzine and Champery/Verbier's not far over the Swiss border.
Although if you're pro-hunting Pielle down near spain has two blokes living there called Barel and Vouilloz. It's not far from andorra, where you'll find a man named Cedric...

In Europe the pro riders don't really pool together the same way they do in the US, the best way to meet/ride with good riders is to go racing. There's shedloads of racing to be had.


----------



## Danp87 (Feb 12, 2008)

These are great suggestions and equally as good advice. I thank you three for the information so far. If there is any more please keep it rolling. I want to plan out an epic, worthwhile year or two.


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

*Winter in Portugal*

Great weather... comparatively speaking. Tons of road and trails. Check out the Sintra area... just outside of Lisbon. Otherwise, the Algarve (Bispo, Sagres).


----------

